# Any Affordable Way To Decorate Windows?



## AbigaleWebb (Jun 21, 2012)

I am seek of having an old fashion house, this time I wanted something which is more interesting yet affordable. I wanted to start it in our window corners. Any Idea how can I decorate my windows in an elegant way?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

